# How to Waterproof a Viv?



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

In preparation for the slight humidity that my future pink tongued skinks require, I think I may need to waterproof their wooden vivarium(?)

How do I go about this?...I don't have a clue where to start!


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

kitschyduck said:


> In preparation for the slight humidity that my future pink tongued skinks require, I think I may need to waterproof their wooden vivarium(?)
> 
> How do I go about this?...I don't have a clue where to start!


I used aquarium sealant (so its safe for animals) on all joints and around the vents. You need to cover all gaps and anywhere where the inner chipboard is exposed.


----------



## 12843 (Nov 16, 2007)

kitschyduck said:


> In preparation for the slight humidity that my future pink tongued skinks require, I think I may need to waterproof their wooden vivarium(?)
> 
> How do I go about this?...I don't have a clue where to start!



What is the viv currently made from? I know you said wood, but what?


----------



## Mysterious_121 (Feb 18, 2010)

i would buy a nice backing wall and seal in the joints. Backing walls either foam or bark i have found are much better at waterproofing. Cheap melanine (SP) like the vivexotics get bubbles in the middle after the first year. I havent had any problems using a bark backing wall


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

_Ben_ said:


> I used aquarium sealant (so its safe for animals) on all joints and around the vents. You need to cover all gaps and anywhere where the inner chipboard is exposed.


Ah, so I don't need to coat the entire inside? Awesome. I guess I'll find aquarium sealant at a pet shop.



Krispy1984 said:


> What is the viv currently made from? I know you said wood, but what?


Hmm, not sure exactly as it's a custom build by the previous owner. (it's the bottom left tank in this pic.


----------



## evilchild (Jul 3, 2008)

Krispy1984 said:


> What is the viv currently made from? I know you said wood, but what?


 /\ this.... most viv (brought ones any way) are mad of laminated conti board which is water proof and the edges should be seal with a aqurium sealent as said.

are you buy/brought a viv or making it?


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

Mysterious_121 said:


> i would buy a nice backing wall and seal in the joints. Backing walls either foam or bark i have found are much better at waterproofing. Cheap melanine (SP) like the vivexotics get bubbles in the middle after the first year. I havent had any problems using a bark backing wall


I think the back wall is a smooth chip board at the moment. Will that be okay? If not, where do I get a backing wall at the right size?


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

You could buy some cheap lino floor tiles (like the ones from the £1 shops) and cover the floor and some of the walls to protect them before putting the substrate in.

You could add a coat or 2 of yacht vanish if you wanted.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

BTW my Bosc viv is glass lined to stop moisture related problems.


----------



## 12843 (Nov 16, 2007)

evilchild said:


> /\ this.... most viv (brought ones any way) are mad of laminated conti board which is water proof and the edges should be seal with a aqurium sealent as said.
> 
> are you buy/brought a viv or making it?



You just never know, and its a good job I did asked as the vivarium in question looks like unsealed soft wood of sorts. . . . 

If I am correct and the wood is a softwood and is unsealed, it would need totally sealing with something like yacht varnish due to it's heat , moisture and UV resisting properties, so any set-up will be fine. But as I do not know much about pink tongued skinks, I couldn't advise you to use anything other then yacht varnish.


----------



## evilchild (Jul 3, 2008)

Krispy1984 said:


> You just never know, and its a good job I did asked as the vivarium in question looks like unsealed soft wood of sorts. . . .
> 
> If I am correct and the wood is a softwood and is unsealed, it would need totally sealing with something like yacht varnish due to it's heat , moisture and UV resisting properties, so any set-up will be fine. But as I do not know much about pink tongued skinks, I couldn't advise you to use anything other then yacht varnish.


think it the only thing animal safe thing. just make sure it's 100% dry and air out before use.


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

Cheers very much for your help! Could I get yacht varnish from B&Q?


----------



## evilchild (Jul 3, 2008)

kitschyduck said:


> Cheers very much for your help! Could I get yacht varnish from B&Q?


may be? if not a marina should do it or ebay?


----------

